# need help finding IAC valve



## ssmarsh (Oct 21, 2005)

I have a 2000 Sentra GXE with the 1.8L engine and for about a week I've been experiencing low idle with some stalling at lights and such. Modest research has suggested cleaning or replacing the IAC valve, but for the life of me, I cna't figure out where it is. I admit that I'm a car repair novice, but other people seem to be able to find theirs relatively easily so I'm surprised I'm having such a hard time. If anyone can help me out, I'd greatly appreciate it. Either reply here or e-mail me at [email protected] with any info. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TurboColtGT (Oct 23, 2005)

here you go

emailed to you also incase it doesnt work here


----------



## ssmarsh (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks! I got it via the e-mail and was able to find it in my car. Now...about cleaning it...


----------



## technician (Mar 14, 2004)

May I have that email link also, I have the same problem, thanks in advance


----------



## TurboColtGT (Oct 23, 2005)

w00t we have been added


----------



## ssmarsh (Oct 21, 2005)

Not sure what that means, but thanks. I've tried to repair it myself, but I don't even have enough room to get a screwdriver in there to take it off. Any suggestions?


----------



## TurboColtGT (Oct 23, 2005)

i added the site to http://www.we-todd-did-racing.com/ so we can post pics


----------

